# Endoscopic frontal sinusotomy



## coderguy1939 (Mar 24, 2009)

The doctor dictated the following:

The agar nasi cells were removed exposing the frontal recess.  The cavity was then irrigated and packed with Telfa Polysporin splints.

He is listing this part of the surgery as:

31256

Does the dictation support Frontal Sinusotomy?

I'd appreciate input.

Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 24, 2009)

I just had a similar scenario last week.  I was looking at 31276.  

31256...Antrostomy = opening into bone: the surgical creation of an opening into an antrum, usually for drainage purposes...

Your method, endoscopic, seems to fit better with 31276.  Anyone else?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I meant 31276 for consideration.  Wrong key stroke or a brain infarct.  Thank you for your response.


----------

